# Here is one you haven't seen



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I did a little modeling for myself over the weekend. Here uis the first prototype. I'm still working on how I want to handle the exhausts










Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, that looks great. I can;t wait to see it finished


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Looks good Roger. Is that Indy or F1? 

GP


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see the finished version. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

It is a Ferrari 156 that ran in the early 60s F1 circuit. I am researchin other cars that would have ran against it. The Lotus 18 and Porche 804 are two I am collecting pictures of. I also have to deide which Cooper I want to do also there were several different version that ran in this time period.

Roger Corrie

Roger Corrie


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Looks great Rog!
You know something? This sort of thing really points out the need for some type of narrow, low slung chassis that runs at Tjet speeds...
Inline, pancake or whatever...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

If someone (Tom Lowe  )would remanufacture the slim-line chassis with a little stronger magnets, better/taller motor brushes and better clearances on the rear crown gear,armature bottom hole , cluster gear chassis hole and the pickup spring chassis nubs it would be a great chassis. Also the motor brush spring taps need redesigning as you don't have enough tab on one of the two brushes,

With a standard TJET chassis a quick oiling and wire brush lapping a new set of motor brushes and slip on tires and you are racing.

With a slim line you can still burn up one once you have done the above. The crown gear is way too tight in the chassis also you really need to open up the bottom aramature hole and cluster gear chassis hole. Then it will come alive. A well prepared Slim-Line has a definate handling advantage on a road course and is equal on most short straights. It is the rare slim-line that can blow away a good TJET on a 16 foot or larger straight.

For modeling purposes the slim-line is the chassis of choice it is narrower, shorter and has larger wheels perfect for the low sleek look.

Roger Corrie


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hey Marty.........you see this?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Slotcar Johnnie has a nice site, but to would be much better if there were pics of the items he's selling. 

Just a thought


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> little stronger magnets


I'd say MUCH stronger magnets. The slimmer magnets don't cut the arm poles nearly as much as they should. Weak magnets are the second most common reason for overheating.


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Bump for future Dash slimline*

With talk of a slimline chassis to be produced by Dash Motorsports next year :thumbsup:, Roger Corrie makes some interesting recommendations in post #7.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> I did a little modeling for myself over the weekend. Here uis the first prototype. I'm still working on how I want to handle the exhausts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi, pic not coming through in post (??) 

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This thread is almost 8 years old Pete. Hopefully Roger is still casting and has a bunch of slimmy bodies just waiting for the next Dash chassis...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> This thread is almost 8 years old Pete. Hopefully Roger is still casting and has a bunch of slimmy bodies just waiting for the next Dash chassis...


LOL...I didn't check the date on post #1 :freak:
Pete :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bubba 123 said:


> LOL...I didn't check the date on post #1 :freak:
> Pete :wave:


When dash make a slim line chassis I will makes lots of Grand Prix and older Indy roadster bodies for it


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> When dash make a slim line chassis I will makes lots of Grand Prix and older Indy roadster bodies for it


any pics of stuff already done???
Pete :wave:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

vaBcHRog said:


> When dash make a slim line chassis I will makes lots of Grand Prix and older Indy roadster bodies for it


And I'm sure that they will be as great as your previous bodies.
( I still have most of the old Indy roadsters waiting in my "TO DO" box):thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bubba 123 said:


> any pics of stuff already done???
> Pete :wave:


I will have to look and see where they are at

Roger


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

vaBcHRog said:


> If someone (Tom Lowe  )would remanufacture the slim-line chassis with a little stronger magnets, better/taller motor brushes and better clearances on the rear crown gear,armature bottom hole , cluster gear chassis hole and the pickup spring chassis nubs it would be a great chassis. Also the motor brush spring taps need redesigning as you don't have enough tab on one of the two brushes,
> 
> With a standard TJET chassis a quick oiling and wire brush lapping a new set of motor brushes and slip on tires and you are racing.
> 
> ...


All good points here^^^^^^^^
But without a total redesign, simply cut out the rear "gearbox" and flip the crown gear side for side, and flip the magnets.

The brush springs work WAY better.

And, Yes, better magnets would be a boon for this chassis.

Actually, I think you could almost finance the chassis tooling by making better magnets first, and sell them to guys like ME who would buy them for their original slimmys.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

vaBcHRog said:


> I will have to look and see where they are at
> 
> Roger


 
Most of them are here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261266&page=2


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> Most of them are here
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261266&page=2


WOW!!! saved to my comp's pics :thumbsup:
TY

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Started unpacking and cleaning up the garage this weekend and found my slimline bodies. Waiting on some resin and new silicone I ordered from smooth-on. Its probably going to take a couple of weeks to get things setup. I will be casting the slim-line and standard TJET indy and GrandPrix bodies soon.

Roger Corrie


----------

